# eg chrome grill installed today!



## bluers (Mar 27, 2012)

First of all I'm new to the site just purchased my cruze about 90 days ago! Had a camaro ss and a explorer before this one. Anyways the grill turned out great had some help from a buddy. Took aboiut 2.5 hours. Yes you do have to take the bumper off but well worth it! Pictures dont do justice though did best as i could in the sun. Comments welcome!


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Looks good man! Where abouts are you in Illinois?(noticed the plate!)


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

iCruze2 said:


> Looks good man! Where abouts are you in Illinois?(noticed the plate!)


I agree with everything he said.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Not my style but looks really good!

I want that but black but being that my bumper will be "custom" (see hack job), I'll need a grille that is universal.


----------

